# Police Officer Jennifer Lynn Sebena



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Jennifer Lynn Sebena*

Wauwatosa Police Department, Wisconsin

End of Watch: Monday, December 24, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 30
*Tour:* 2 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/24/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jennifer Sebena was shot and killed near the intersection of Underwood and Harmonee while on patrol.

Shortly before 5:00 am dispatchers attempted to contact her but failed to received a response. Other officers began searching for her and found her body suffering from several gunshot wounds near the Wauwatosa Fire Department's parking lot.

The suspect(s) remain at large.

Officer Sebena had served with the Wauwatosa Police Department for two years. She is survived by her husband.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Barry Weber
Wauwatosa Police Department
1700 N 116 Street
Wauwatosa, WI 53226

Phone: (414) 471-8430

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21585-police-officer-jennifer-lynn-sebena#ixzz2G0Er1YjY


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Rest in Peace Jennifer. Ugh only a 2 year journey. Awful.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

This is a cop's worst nightmare when your brother/sister officer isn't answering their radio. RIP and God bless Officer Sebena.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Sebena


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Sebena


----------

